# Netgain Warp 9 - what is minimum voltage



## bonewibb (Aug 30, 2009)

For my electric lawn tractor project, I'm wanting to know what is the minimum voltage requirement for a Netgain Warp 9. Need to be able to propel tractor around 3 mph to move dirt in crawlspace. Plan to have it connected to a VW Bug Transaxle running in 1st year.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

The motor will run at 12V, or even 6. But to do any decent work with it, you'll want a strong controller so I wouldn't go less than, 36V, nominal.


----------



## AmpEater (Mar 10, 2008)

Warp 9 is probably huge overkill. 

I've got an old wheelhorse with an ADC 6.7" ar 48v and even that is overkill. It barely gets warm even when moving 1000+ pounds. 

Have you looked at mars motors? They make 36-48v brushed PM motors that would work very well if geared properly.


----------

